# Moroso



## King Crimson

Buongiorno a tutti,
in una discussione nel forum IE (qui, post 189 - 197) è capitato oggi di discutere sul termine oggetto di questo thread. Io sostenevo (e tuttora sostengo) che il termine sia di stampo regionale e, per la precisione, usato prevalentemente / solo in alcune aree dell'Italia settentrionale (in Liguria, ad esempio, non credo si usi). Sostenevo inoltre che, a quanto mi risultava, il termine fosse in via di abbandono; a Milano, ad esempio, non lo sento più usare da non ricordo quando, se si eccettuano le persone più anziane.
A questo punto sarei interessato ad avere la vostra preziosa opinione su questi punti:
1 - vi risulta che il termine sia di stampo e uso prettamente settentrionale? E in quali aree? Qui ovviamente serve un contributo che sia il più distribuito possibile dal punto di vista geografico
2 - in caso di risposta positiva alla 1 vi risulta che il termine stia scomparendo?
3 - in caso di risposta positiva alla 1 vi risulta che ci sia una differenza nell'uso per fasce di età (ad esempio, non usato o addirittura sconosciuto per i giovani)?

Grazie e attendo i vostri contributi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

King Crimson said:


> Io sostenevo (e tuttora sostengo) che il termine sia di stampo regionale e, per la precisione, usato prevalentemente / solo in alcune aree dell'Italia settentrionale


Nessuno a sostenuto il contrario..



King Crimson said:


> Sostenevo inoltre che, a quanto mi risultava, il termine fosse in via di abbandono


Su quello ho molti dubbi - A BS e BG è il termine di uso comune quando i locali parlano tra di loro. E' anche vero che chi ha la consapevolezza che "moroso" è regionale, poi sceglie di usare "fidanzato" quando comunica con non-settentrionali.


----------



## tsoapm

King Crimson said:


> E in quali aree?


Lo sento spesso nella Provincia di Modena.


----------



## King Crimson

Mi sono accorto solo ora che ho dato per scontato che tutti conoscano il significato di moroso a cui facevo riferimento. Non si tratta di 'chi è in mora', ma di un sinonimo di 'fidanzato', come spiega anche Paul nel post 2. Questo è il significato che mi interessava approfondire.


----------



## Nino83

King Crimson said:


> 1 - vi risulta che il termine sia di stampo e uso prettamente settentrionale? E in quali aree?


Sì, in Sicilia non è mai entrato nel vocabolario, nell'uso comune.


----------



## curiosone

Posso confermare che è usato comunemente anche in Romagna.  Non escludo però che sia arrivato qui da altre parti del nord Italia, perché anni fa sentivo più spesso i termini "filarino" o "compagno."


----------



## alenaro

Usatissimo da persone di tutte le età in provincia di Sondrio.


----------



## ohbice

Al confine tra Milano e Bergamo (sponda milanese) si usa ancora, direi non frequentissimamente. Non noto perticolari differenze per quanto riguarda l'età. Sarà che chi è avanti con l'età non ha più molte occasioni di rammentare gli anni verdi...


----------



## Landslide89

Io vivo in un paesino al confine tra le province di Bergamo e Brescia e lo usiamo comunemente nel linguaggio familiare.
"Ce l'hai il moroso?" è la classica domanda che da queste parti fanno le zie in occasione dei pranzi di famiglia. Per chi è cresciuto qui è normale usare questa parola in questo senso, indipendentemente dall'età.
Però come già spiegato da Paul sappiamo benissimo che a persone provenienti da altre regioni potrebbe non risultare comprensibile e quindi come parola standard usiamo "fidanzato".


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, che sembrano confermare non solo la regionalità del termine (ma su questo c'erano pochi dubbi), ma anche che 'moroso' è tuttora vivo e vegeto, nelle aree dove è usato ovviamente.
E questa, francamente, per me che davo il termine come ormai marginalizzato, è una sorpresa.


----------



## Gaa_

Buongiorno,

quando abitavo a Milano, fino a 10 anni fa, non l'ho mai sentito, mentre qui in Veneto e in Friuli è usato tantissimo (infatti è "fidanzato/a" la parola che non si sente mai)


----------



## dragonseven

Personalmente non lo uso per rifiuto e devo ammettere che lo sento dire perlopiú da parte di persone con spiccato accento locale, con una certa abitudine ad esprimersi in dialetto (piú comune l'uso di ragazzo/a, quasi inesistente fidanzato/a).


----------



## curiosone

dragonseven said:


> Personalmente non lo uso per rifiuto e devo ammettere che lo sento dire perlopiú da parte di persone con spiccato accento locale, con una certa abitudine ad esprimersi in dialetto (piú comune l'uso di ragazzo/a, quasi inesistente fidanzato/a).



Eppure è alquanto ridicolo, sentire delle persone di mezz'età che si riferiscono ai propri compagni/morosi come "ragazzo/a" o a "filarini" (o anche a "fidanzato/a" - quando spesso non ci pensano proprio al matrimonio).


----------



## olaszinho

È comunissimo in tutta l'Emilia-Romagna. Nelle Marche, la mia regione, solo nella provincia di Pesaro, dove si parla un dialetto molto simile al romagnolo. Nelle Marche centro-meridionali non si usa, ma potrei essere smentito, mi sembra un termine in espansione, anche per effetto della televisione.


----------



## lorenzos

Nel Veneto è comunissimo ma non so se i ragazzini, che non parlano il dialetto, lo usino.


----------



## Nino83

olaszinho said:


> mi sembra un termine in espansione, anche per effetto della televisione.


Sono d'accordo sulla comprensione, un po' meno sull'uso (che sembra rimanere strettamente settentrionale).


----------



## giginho

A Torino si sente dire....io quando sento "moroso" penso a qualcuno in stretti e intimi rapporti con Equitalia. Uso riscontrato anche in prov. di Como.

Per quanto mi riguarda non lo uso, ringraziando il signore.


----------



## london calling

Da queste parti (Campania) non si usa. Viene considerato un termine prettamente settentrionale.


----------



## bearded

olaszinho said:


> È comunissimo in tutta l'Emilia-Romagna


E' verissimo.  A Bologna per dire fidanzato/-a si dice in dialetto _'mraus/mrausa _(con una a accentata che è quasi o, e la s dolce di rosa).
A beneficio solo degli amici stranieri che non lo sapessero, specifico che il termine ''moroso'' (con questo significato) deriva da _amoroso _con aferesi della a iniziale (mi pare che nessuno l'abbia detto, forse perché per gli italiani è ovvio).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Credo che il termine "moroso" sia una cosa più del nord Italia, qui in Sardegna parlando in Italiano non esiste come termine, si usa solo "fidanzato, ragazzo"; mentre parlando in Sardo si usa dire "amoradu"


----------



## quasi.stellar

Giusto, "moroso" da (a)moroso, termine usato in tutta la letteratura
*♦ n.m.*
m
f. _-a_; pl.m. _-i_, f. _-e_
* 1.* (fam.) innamorato, fidanzato, amante
* 2.* nella commedia dell’arte e nel teatro comico, attore giovane che recita le parti dell’innamorato
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica

mentre "moroso"
f. _-a_; pl.m. _-i_, f. _-e_
(region. sett.) innamorato, fidanzato dim. morosino, morosetto
*Etimologia* ← aferesi di _(a)moroso_.
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica

A Milano si dice normalmente "moros" (pron. murùs) per due persone che stanno assieme, con o senza convivenza, che è cosa ben diversa dal "filare" discusso nell'altro topic: una persona "l'è el so moros" in genere quando è "avvenuto il fattaccio", dopo che il regolare corteggiamento ha avuto esito, e prima (o invece) del matrimonio.

Ma per quanto ne so io, è normale anche nel Veneto, nel Trentino e in Piemonte. Nonché in Emilia. Ciascuna con le legittime variazioni di pronuncia.


----------



## anitaesse

quasi.stellar said:


> Giusto, "moroso" da (a)moroso, termine usato in tutta la letteratura
> *♦ n.m.*
> m
> f. _-a_; pl.m. _-i_, f. _-e_
> * 1.* (fam.) innamorato, fidanzato, amante
> * 2.* nella commedia dell’arte e nel teatro comico, attore giovane che recita le parti dell’innamorato
> Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica
> 
> mentre "moroso"
> f. _-a_; pl.m. _-i_, f. _-e_
> (region. sett.) innamorato, fidanzato dim. morosino, morosetto
> *Etimologia* ← aferesi di _(a)moroso_.
> Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica
> 
> A Milano si dice normalmente "moros" (pron. murùs) per due persone che stanno assieme, con o senza convivenza, che è cosa ben diversa dal "filare" discusso nell'altro topic: una persona "l'è el so moros" in genere quando è "avvenuto il fattaccio", dopo che il regolare corteggiamento ha avuto esito, e prima (o invece) del matrimonio.
> 
> Ma per quanto ne so io, è normale anche nel Veneto, nel Trentino e in Piemonte. Nonché in Emilia. Ciascuna con le legittime variazioni di pronuncia.



Io sono della Provincia di Brescia e sia in città che in provincia si usa esclusivamente il termine "morosa" / "moroso" per indicare il/la proprio/a ragazzo/a

Quoto quasi.stellar  Deriva da "amoroso: innamorato, fidanzato.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Dalle mie parti (Friuli) è diffusissimo e vitale, usato da persone di tutte le età. Lo stesso tra i miei amici veneti, anche se non parlano dialetto.
In friulano si dice "moros" ("morose" per il femminile; c'è addirittura il verbo: "morosà"), ma ci tengo a sottolineare che anche parlando in italiano, tra persone delle due diverse regioni, lo usiamo spesso e tranquillamente. Infatti sono rimasta stupita che venisse considerato come desueto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Fulvia.ser said:


> Dalle mie parti (Fiuli) è diffusissimo e *vitale*



Mi piace "vitale" 
In effetti non riesco ad immaginare Bresciani o Bergamaschi che usano sistematicamente "fidanzato".


----------



## Fulvia.ser

E' proprio così, PFI, non riuscirei mai a chiamare "fidanzato" il ragazzo di mia figlia: sa di ufficiale, di anello, di pubblicazioni....


----------



## olaszinho

Per me fidanzato è perfettamente accettabile, è l'unico termine neutro e non marcato regionalmente. Lo stesso termine ragazzo è alquanto informale. Ci sono poi i diminutivi fidanzatino/a molto utilizzati per i più giovani.
Ho una domanda per chi usa moroso. Per dire: "sono fidanzati" usate "sono morosi"?Questo mi suona davvero come se non avessero pagato qualche bolletta o fossero inseguiti da Equitalia.


----------



## lorenzos

Conosco persone che hanno problemi con Equitalia ma non ho mai sentito usare "moroso" in riferimento ai loro problemi, e forse mai neppure da chi non ne ha.
Sentendo dire "moroso di Equitalia" c'è invece il rischio di intendere che la signorina Italia Ecqui (o qualcosa di simile) ha finalmente trovato un compagno.


----------



## olaszinho

Non hai risposto alla mia domanda sul significato di "sono morosi".. Qui ognuno va per la sua strada.

Se non l'hai mai sentito né letto, leggi questo: Eboli, il sindaco Cariello moroso nei confronti di Equitalia


----------



## lorenzos

Moroso/a si usa in un registro colloquiale, oppure quando non si sa quale altro termine adoperare: lo usava ad esempio un'amica trentenne divorziata riferendosi alla nuova compagna (ad interim) dell'ex-marito. Ma non è sinonimo di fidanzato/a che, come detto da Fulvia, _sa di ufficiale, di anello, di pubblicazioni...._
Cioè, mentre i fidanzati sono morosi non tutti i morosi sono fidanzati.
Cuntent?


----------



## Russell2008

usatissimo da tutti a Parma e provincia


----------



## barking fellows

lorenzos said:


> Moroso/a non è sinonimo di fidanzato/a che, come detto da Fulvia, _sa di ufficiale, di anello, di pubblicazioni.... _Cioè, mentre i fidanzati sono morosi non tutti i morosi sono fidanzati.



Esatto.
Qui in Romagna lo usano praticamente tutti, dai ragazzini alle settantenni - divorziate e non.
Va detto però che ad essere in disuso è la pratica del fidanzamento ufficiale con anello; chi invece, all'antica, si fidanza con l'anello, dice "fidanzato/a" riferendosi alla persona con cui è avvenuto lo scambio e in questo caso sì, KC, sono solo gli anziani (magari i nonni) che continuano a riferirsi a quella stessa persona col termine "moroso/a" - perché in dialetto la parola "fidanzato/a" non esiste - ma ovviamente questo dipende anche dal grado di istruzione dell'anziano in questione.

Anche se è chiaro che "moroso" è aferesi di "amoroso", a me piace pensare che il significato sia un altro, e cioè, moroso è colui che si trova in debito di un anello... Vedo infatti che chi l'ha ricevuto e/o ha speso un patrimonio per regalarlo, usa ben volentieri e con una certa soddisfazione il termine "fidanzato/a"!


----------



## bearded

Insomma, tra la mora e l'amore c'è una certa differenza... E' difficilissimo essere (a)morosi di Equitalia, mentre è purtroppo abbastanza comune essere morosi nei pagamenti alla stessa.
A proposito del plurale di (a)moroso, sì, nelle regioni in cui il termine si usa si può benissimo dire - in un registro un po'  'basso' - ''quella ragazza, prima di sposarsi, ha avuto diversi morosi''.  E' il contesto che impedisce di pensare alle tasse.


----------



## barking fellows

curiosone said:


> Posso confermare che è usato comunemente anche in Romagna.  Non escludo però che sia arrivato qui da altre parti del nord Italia, perché anni fa sentivo più spesso i termini "filarino" o "compagno."



Trattasi invece di casualita': "moroso" e' sempre esistito in Romagna, perche' esiste in dialetto.

"Filarino" e' diverso: significa "pretendente", puo' benissimo non essere corrisposto. Viene da "filare dietro a", che significa "avere una passione per" o  "fare la corte a" (qualcuno). Un sinonimo e' "moscone". Le persone anziane chiamano "filarini" i morosi delle tredicenni dando per scontato che esse non li assecondino... Non ho mai sentito usare questo termine da persone non anziane.

"Compagno" e' italiano corretto, ma se una donna e' sposata, il suo compagno e' il marito, mentre quello che non le piace chiamare "amante" e' il moroso. Poi quando finalmente lascia il marito, a quanto ne so, devi ancora passare una serie di test, prima di acquisire lo status di compagno


----------



## bearded

Ciao, bf
Riguardo a 'filarino', ho constatato che, mentre per noi emiliano-romagnoli il termine designa la persona del 'moroso', in altre regioni invece significa ''amoretto/flirt''.  Avere un filarino = avere un amoretto (anche qui a Milano, mi dicono alcuni miei amici).


----------



## barking fellows

Ciao bearded.
Entrambe le mie nonne affermano tranquillamente d'aver avuto, in gioventu', moltissimi filarini, ma quando si tratta di moroso sostengono (non siamo costretti a crederci) di averne averne avuto uno solo. Per questa ed altre ragioni ribadisco che "filarino" e "moroso" non sono sinonimi, in Romagna. "Amoretto" non l'ho mai sentito e non mi e' piu' chiaro di "flirt", parola a cui ognuno da' il significato che vuole, nella mia esperienza...


----------



## bearded

Mi spiego meglio: per me e per te ''filarino'' si riferisce ad una persona.  In altri luoghi, pare che filarino equivalga ad ''episodio amoroso'' o ''relazione passeggera''. Quanto alla differenza tra filarino e moroso, sono d'accordo con te, ed il mio #34 era inesatto.


----------



## curiosone

Forse qui si può distinguere tra modi di dire (e forme dialettali) emiliani e romagnoli (come ho sempre distinto tra la cucina emiliana e quella romagnola, cambiano anche i dialetti).  Infatti 'filarino' lo sentivo anni fa, quando abitavo in Emilia (tra Bologna e Modena). 'Moroso' l'ho sentito per la prima volta, venendo (poi trasferendomi) in Romagna.


----------



## tsoapm

curiosone said:


> abitavo in Emilia (tra Bologna e Modena). 'Moroso' l'ho sentito per la prima volta, venendo (poi trasferendomi) in Romagna.


Sì? Come dicevo in #3, l’ho sentito nell’area di Modena.


----------



## curiosone

tsoapm said:


> Sì? Come dicevo in #3, l’ho sentito nell’area di Modena.



Forse dovrei specificare che il mio "sentito anni fa" si riferisce a 35-40+ anni fa.  A quell'epoca, gli anziani parlavano (spesso) solo in dialetto (l'italiano standard s'imparava a scuola. o ascoltando il telegiornale, e i programmi tv c'erano solo la sera).


----------



## ohbice

Sono quasi certo di avere letto "amoroso" ieri, in "Solomon Gursky è stato qui" (M. Richler). Non ho fatto caso al traduttore, non so di quale regione possa essere nativo.


----------



## Calicot

A Roma non si usa proprio. Io lo associo indissolubilmente al significato di "in mora coi pagamenti". Anzi, da Roma in giù non l'ho mai sentito dire. 
Per i giovani e poco meno giovani si usa magari "ragazzo" (o variante dialettale, come cittino o citto in Toscana, pischello a Roma, zito in Calabria e in alcune parti della Sicilia ecc), per persone più adulte si usa "compagno". "Fidanzato" si dovrebbe usare quando si è fatta la proposta, ma viene comunque abusato anche al posto dei due termini precedenti (con terrore dei genitori ).


----------



## gnommero

Anche in Toscana non si usa, l'ho sentito dire da persone mature/anziane romagnole in forma scherzosa


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Come già detto sopra riguardo ad altre zone, _moroso _in Sardegna ha soltanto il significato standard di "persona in mora con i pagamenti".
Volendo rispondere alle domande poste da King Crimson, direi che sì, il termine _moroso, -a _per _fidanzato, -a _o _ragazzo, -a _l'ho sempre associato a un uso tipico del Nord Italia, magari della zona di Milano, ma questo mi pare più un'identificazione sommaria che magari si faceva non conoscendo bene la zona di provenienza di una parola...In realtà non posso davvero dire da dove potesse esattamente venire, e purtroppo neppure posso rispondere alle altre domande...
Non abitando in Italia poi non avevo più sentito o letto questa parola da molto tempo ormai.

Per quanto riguarda alternative regionali al termine sopracitato, senza menzionare le traduzioni in lingua sarda, posso dire che parlando in italiano nella zona di Sassari si usa dire_ il tipo / la tipa_. Spesso anche _la pizzinna_ (meno l'equivalente maschile), usando la parola sardo-sassarese adattata all'italiano.
Lo stesso ho sentito fare assai a Palermo...dove usano _zito / zita_, vocaboli siciliani (di origine araba) integrati nell'italiano parlato lì.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

Mai sentito nel sud Italia. Lo usava spesso un amico veneto.
Decisamente un termine dialettale.


----------



## fadefade

King Crimson said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> in una discussione nel forum IE (qui, post 189 - 197) è capitato oggi di discutere sul termine oggetto di questo thread. Io sostenevo (e tuttora sostengo) che il termine sia di stampo regionale e, per la precisione, usato prevalentemente / solo in alcune aree dell'Italia settentrionale (in Liguria, ad esempio, non credo si usi). Sostenevo inoltre che, a quanto mi risultava, il termine fosse in via di abbandono; a Milano, ad esempio, non lo sento più usare da non ricordo quando, se si eccettuano le persone più anziane.
> A questo punto sarei interessato ad avere la vostra preziosa opinione su questi punti:
> 1 - vi risulta che il termine sia di stampo e uso prettamente settentrionale? E in quali aree? Qui ovviamente serve un contributo che sia il più distribuito possibile dal punto di vista geografico
> 2 - in caso di risposta positiva alla 1 vi risulta che il termine stia scomparendo?
> 3 - in caso di risposta positiva alla 1 vi risulta che ci sia una differenza nell'uso per fasce di età (ad esempio, non usato o addirittura sconosciuto per i giovani)?
> 
> Grazie e attendo i vostri contributi


Romagna


----------



## ziufa

in Piemonte è usato comunemente , soprattutto in provincia .. Torino è un po' una cosa a sè stante , ma è comunque conosciuto ed usato.
c'è da dire che , come ha già scritto qualcuno, che si riferisce ai flirt giovanili .. è molto raro , anche se capita, sentirlo usare riferito a persone di età più avanzata (diciamo over 40)


----------



## curiosone

ziufa said:


> in Piemonte è usato comunemente , soprattutto in provincia .. Torino è un po' una cosa a sè stante , ma è comunque conosciuto ed usato.
> c'è da dire che , come ha già scritto qualcuno, che si riferisce ai flirt giovanili .. è molto raro , anche se capita, sentirlo usare riferito a persone di età più avanzata (diciamo over 40)



In Romagna l'ho sentito dire, anche ai oltre 50 (di se stessi).  

Personalmente non l'ho mai usato (preferendo il termine "compagno/compagna", se non si è sposati, a in una relazione stabile).  "Partner" mi sa troppo d'importato (poi penso ad un "socio").  E come hanno detto altri, a me la morosità fa paura!


----------

